

How to Hire for Cultural Fit - colbyaley
http://blog.piepdx.com/2014/09/16/how-to-hire-for-cultural-fit/

======
pharin
That's true. I think that too little emphasis is put on culture, and too much
on skills. Thankfully, the developed world is catching up quick on that. How
soon before the developing world gets the gist?

